# Sea Dweller



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

It's hard just to see the thing, never mind take a decent photo. The macro on my camera isn't really good enough, but this is the best I could do. I used a torch to beam light through the edge of the crystal, which made it visible. Under normal conditions it's very hard to pick up.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

:kewlpics:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pic. Well done.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great shot Russ :thumbsup:


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Like the contrast !!!!


----------

